# Hilton--Can you get into Embassy Suites??



## loosefeet (Nov 6, 2006)

We are considering a Marriott vs. Hilton--and I'm getting more interested in the Hilton properties.  One issue is the lack of a Hilton presence in Tahoe, California.  Marriott built a large resort in South Shore--very nice,  and expensive.  Right next door is the new Embassy Suites timeshares.  So, I thought, maybe there would be a way to trade into the Embassy Suites with Hilton.  It may have to be with HHonors points, and that may not cost out with all the trading and costs.  Any ideas for those familiar with the system???


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2006)

lyoder said:
			
		

> Right next door is the new Embassy Suites timeshares.


That property is no longer affiliated with Embassy.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2006)

As steve said "Embassy Timeshares are no longer associated with Embassy Suites Hotles"  In fact, as of a couple months ago, they have begun changing the names of the Embassy timeshares to reflect this fact. They will no longer use the Embassy name at all.


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh--I didn't know this.  So, these timeshares are not associated with the Hilton parent company?  I didn't know this.  What other options would a Hilton owner have in Tahoe, California (one of our main destinations).  Only trades?  (Of course Marriott and Hyatt are II--thus doing a trade wouldn't even work for those properties).


----------



## derb (Nov 6, 2006)

I am losing something here.  Are we speaking of the Embassy timeshares down by the lake, which is not next door to the Marriott,  or the Embassy suites hotel  located between the Marriott and Harrahs?
If we are talking about the embassy suites hotel, it is part of hilton and hilton honors.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 6, 2006)

It doesn't appear to be currently in the works for HGVC to build or affiliate in Tahoe, so your only option now would be to trade.  If you really want to own at Tahoe, Marriott or Hyatt are your hotel chain options.

But you may want to shop around.  If you go over to the Western thread, you will see that Denise M just bought in Tahoe and only paid a couple hundred bucks.

Here's the thread


----------



## ricoba (Nov 6, 2006)

derb said:
			
		

> I am losing something here.  Are we speaking of the Embassy timeshares down by the lake or the Embassy suites hotel  located between the Marriott and Harrahs?




It's the same building, but it's a Sunterra Resort now.


----------



## derb (Nov 6, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> It's the same building, but it's a Sunterra Resort now.




No, one is a timeshare about a mile down the road from Marriott; was Embassy timeshare and may now be Sunterra.

The other is a embassy suites hotel, been there quite a few years and is right between Marriott and Harrahs.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2006)

The OP mentioned Embassy timeshare, so I assumed he was actually referring to *Embassy Vacation Resort*, which is no more (rebranded to Sunterra).  If the reference is to *Embassy Suites*, that affiliation should still be active and should be available through HHonors.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 6, 2006)

This confusion is why this rebranding should have been done a long time ago. 

Embassy Timeshares sold out several years ago and several of their resorts were bought and rebranded then. But the TS resort locations which Sunterra bought, remained Embassy till this past summer, when they also dropped the Embassy name. 

Embassy Suites Hotel is a part of the Hilton family and HHonors can be used to book suites at their many locations.



			
				Derb said:
			
		

> Are we speaking of the Embassy timeshares down by the lake, which is not next door to the Marriott, or the Embassy suites hotel located between the Marriott and Harrahs?
> If we are talking about the embassy suites hotel, it is part of hilton and hilton honors.


As Derb said, the resort next to the Marriotts is a hotel not a TS. The former Embassy TS is about a mile down the road, next to the lake.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 6, 2006)

Bill4728 said:
			
		

> This confusion is why this rebranding should have been done a long time ago.
> 
> Embassy Timeshares sold out several years ago and several of their resorts were bought and rebranded then. But the TS resort locations which Sunterra bought, remained Embassy till this past summer, when they also dropped the Embassy name.


Actually, Embassy timeshares never sold out.  Sunterra was an equity owner in the partnerships that were the developer, and Sunterra had the management contracts.

The Embassy name was attached to the resorts only via a franchising arrangement.  Hilton (and Promus before Hilton acquired Promus) never had an ownership at all.

If there was any buyout by Sunterra, it was simply Sunterra buying out the partners in the partnership.  For example, at Po`ipu on Kaua`i, Sunerra bought out a partner named HAL. (HAL had been the former owner of Holland America Line - hence the HAL initials - which led to the incorrect story often heard that the Embassy Po`ipu was owned by a cruise line.)

But a Sunterra buyout need not be associated with dropping the Embassy name.  All that had to happen for that was discontinuing the franchise agreement


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow--learned alot.  I didn't go into the Embassy Suites between Harrah's and Marriott (the one I was speaking of), but saw it and I assumed it was a TS--and I also know of the Embassy (Sunterra) timeshare down the road.  Next time I'm there, I will check it out.  Sad Hilton doesn't have a resort in the area.  Anyone know what category it is with HHonors?


----------

